# Topics > Arts > Music >  AI music platform, separate audio tracks using state-of-the-art AI algorithm, Moises Systems Inc., Salt Lake City, Utah, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Moises Systems Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Moises Stems Creator Review - Make FREE DJ Acapellas, Instrumentals...

Jun 17, 2020




> Moises is an online service that lets you extract vocals, drums, basslines, and other elements from a song. The way it works is you upload a song file to it, and then an AI algorithm analyses it and splits it into up to four tracks, called "stems". These stems contain the elements of a tune which you can then chop up, sample, and remix as you like - We check it out in this video talkthrough.

----------

